# Overly Sensitive Stomach? Looking for Advice!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How old is your pup now?

The Chicken might be causing problems, a lot of dogs don't do well on chicken, soy or corn. 
BB has been known to cause stomach problems too because it has so many different ingredients in it. 

I have a Sr boy I adopted at 2, he'll be 12 in March. He was 15-20 lbs underweight when I adopted him and had a sensitive stomach on top of it. I tried various brands and formulas before I found one that worked. 

Members here on the Forum recommended Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. I have been feeding the Salmon formula for almost 10 years now. I also only give Salmon treats too. If I give my guy a different protein source, he will have an upset stomach, that's why I only give salmon treats as well. 

What treats are you giving?


----------



## finnsgoldenworld (Oct 17, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How old is your pup now?
> 
> The Chicken might be causing problems, a lot of dogs don't do well on chicken, soy or corn.
> BB has been known to cause stomach problems too because it has so many different ingredients in it.
> ...


He is one as of August 30th. I have considered that chicken may the be issue, however the Royal Canin GI food is chicken-based, and we have given him a bland diet of boiled chicken and rice during his episodes, which has helped to firm things back up. I would be open to trying the Purina PP Sensitive formula, though his initial issues started on a Purina PP formula in the beginning. Might be worth a try anyway!

He doesn't really get many treats. When he does, he gets dehydrated chicken jerky or Nutro Crunchy Blueberry treats. We've basically ruled out treats being the issue as he doesn't get many and when he does, he doesn't experience any symptoms.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you decide to try it, buy a small bag of it, do a gradual change of the food. 
Add 1/4 of the new food for the first few days, then gradually increase the amount of new food while you are reducing the old food by the same amount each day until he's only eating the new food.


----------



## finnsgoldenworld (Oct 17, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> If you decide to try it, buy a small bag of it, do a gradual change of the food.
> Add 1/4 of the new food for the first few days, then gradually increase the amount of new food while you are reducing the old food by the same amount each day until he's only eating the new food.


Yes, we have definitely been doing that all along. Thank you!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

No chicken for amber either. She had issues which were worked out over time. These days we give her wet and dry food by zignature. We also add a little probiotic powder with every meal. No problems for a long time now.


----------



## 1wdmcdonn1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your problems with Finn. My 6 year old did well on Hill's Science Diet for Sensitive Stomach & Skin, both kibble and canned after several weeks of nausea and vomiting. My vet put him on antibiotics and prescribed Cerenia, 1/2 tablet (160m) which I never gave him and later told me to give him a Pepcid A/C (generic Famotidine much less expensive) daily which really cleared up his vomiting in a week. I have also found 2 tablespoons of canned pumpkin to be very helpful for alleviating an upset stomach and a preventative for vomiting. Don't know whether your dog is too young for Pepcid. Good luck.


----------



## MKDuBois (Sep 12, 2017)

I hope that you are seeing some progress. We, too, are having a similar issue with 1 of our 2 dogs, both had been eating the same food and playing in the same fenced yard. We, too, are looking for the right remedy.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

We had the same issues. Our pup can’t tolerate chicken either. One day we gave her two fresh blueberries and she had diarrhea for days! Just a warning haha. She has been tested multiple times for parasites, all negative.

After trial and error and research on this board, this is what’s worked for us:
-Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet Venison kibble or Purina PP sensitive skin salmon kibble
-Daily Fortiflora packet in the morning
-A spoonful of canned pumpkin in the mornings (less important, more to keep anal glands clean)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1wdmcdonn1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello: Perhaps a sensitive stomach is just a sensitive stomach regardless of food. 
No one has commented on using PEPCID-AC (Famotidine) and their experience with it. Since it was recommended by my Vet, I was comfortable trying it. Gave it to Bailey every day for a week last January and luckily his stomach settled down and he has not vomited since. Perhaps it allowed the stomach to rebalance. Every once in a while I have had to give him one as well as 2 tablespoons of pure pumpkin to settle a queasy stomach and it does the trick every time.


----------

